# Motorschaltung...



## Basti22 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Aufgabe einen Motor über 5 verschiedene Taster (Schaltstufen,etc.) auf 5 versch. Geschwindigkeiten zu regeln. (=Handbetrieb)
Außerdem sollte die Steuerung über einen Schalter auf Automatikbetrieb geschalten werden können, wo er diese 5 Geschwindigkeiten automatisch durchläuft. (z.B. alle 10 Sekunden eine Geschwindigkeit höher). Dies sollte mit Hilfe einer LOGO! aufgebaut werden.
Als letzten Punkt sollte die Motorgeschwindigkeit beliebig einstellbar sein. (Evtl über Poti oder ähnliches).
Es wird ein 30V Motor verwendet. Als Einspeisung habe ich mir evtl. ein regelbares Netzgerät vorgestellt. (muss aber nicht sein.)

Danke im vorraus

MfG Basti


----------

